# What is it?



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

I just picked up an old Delta "Double Duty" lathe built in the 1930s. With it came this contraption. I know nothing about it and am hoping someone here can help me. There is an old tag attached to it that hat "Atlas" written on it.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

That is the tailstock from an Atlas turret lathe.
Here is a video of one in use: Spacing, drilling, and tapping with the tailstock turret

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It looks like a turret lathe where in each of the different tool holders would be the next operation. It also appears that when you rotate to the next tool, the turret is geared to a corresponding depth stop just for that tool. For example, it could be for turning a specified diameter, drilling, counterboring, then countersinking.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Do you have a serial number for it? Would help date it and determine what it might have been at one time… right now, it appears to be parted from several different machines. It's hard to tell from those photos, but the headstock looks like it might have been from a 46-111 or 46-230 lathe. The tailstock obvously is from an Atlas lathe, and the bed doesn't doesn't look like anything that Delta ever produced.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## mike02130 (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks guys. From my research I think it's a Delta 930. The beds were made from steel until 1940 or so. Afterwards they were made from cast iron. I searched all over for a serial number but found nothing.

I picked it up from a guy who said his father was a machinist and pattern maker. He already sold a metal lathe, which the Atlas contraption may have been used for.

Here is a link to the lathe, http://www.old-woodworking-tools.net/delta-930-wood-lathe.html


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> Thanks guys. From my research I think it s a Delta 930. The beds were made from steel until 1940 or so. Afterwards they were made from cast iron. I searched all over for a serial number but found nothing.
> - mike02130


Think you are correct… here is the catalog listing for the 930 from the 1939 Delta catalog:










Cheers,
Brad


----------

